# Family Traditions



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

My son turned 12 this week. In our family every boy gets a shotgun and a pocket knife. We all know it. Even so it doesn’t take away the surprise and thrill. 

I gave my son an original model 37 Winchester Red Letter in 20 gauge. He was extremely happy and he knows my dad passed that gun to me.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Changing things up and adding to our tradition I gave him the pocket knife I received 29 years ago from his grandfather. It isn’t of particular value but I kept it as is all these years. It is an all original 1977 Boker.
My son wants to collect knives and already decided to keep it as is. He has cheap Barlow’s to use. Hopefully if I’m very fortunate some day I’ll get to see my grandson receive the knife and the model 37 on his 12th!

What is your family tradition?


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

AWESOME !


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Well done Lance. That's a great tradition to pass on.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Nice smile says it all


----------



## 3 dog Ed (Apr 25, 2014)

That is a great tradition and you have a lucky family. Keep it up!!


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

I started a tradition years ago just by taking my son and his cousins out for gun season and I always have a new knife in my backpack for who ever harvests a deer so they can gut it with a new knife and then keep it......Rich


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

My Grandad gave my Dad a double barrel 12 ga. My Dad gave it to me. I don't have any kids so I'll pass it along to my brother's boy.
LC Smith. I think Dad said that Grandad paid $40 something for it...brand new.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Lazy 8 said:


> My Grandad gave my Dad a double barrel 12 ga. My Dad gave it to me. I don't have any kids so I'll pass it along to my brother's boy.
> LC Smith. I think Dad said that Grandad paid $40 something for it...brand new.


40.00 for a lc smith. Wish I could have bought a 100 of them.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

bobk said:


> 40.00 for a lc smith. Wish I could have bought a 100 of them.


Yea, I think they're worth $500 to $700 depending on condition. They're absolutely nothing wrong with this one. One barrel is full and the other modified.
When I was young and full of pee and vinegar, I pulled both triggers once on a skeet. I hit it square on and there wasn't hardly anything to hit the ground.


----------



## msjohns223 (Jun 20, 2012)

Awesome


----------

